# Preseed



## buba (May 22, 2005)

I bought some preseed over a year ago but haven't used it all.  Thought I might give it a go this month but wondered is there a use by date for it or will it be fine?  Would it be safe to use after a year or more?
Thanks for any thoughts

B


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Buba,

Sorry no idea what the shelf life of this product is. If it has a product license for sale in the UK then it should have a use by date on it either on the original box or on the individual tube/packaging (if its a tube it's normally imprinted on the end where it's crimped shut). I'm assuming you've had a look already on the box?

Assuming that you haven't opened it all then I'd expect it still to be okay after a year; most manufactured creams/gels are sterilised in some shape or form to prevent bug growth when sitting on the shelf and they generally have a shelf life of 2+ years.

Hope this helps. Good luck  

Maz x


----------

